# Tragically Hip - (15 LP Deluxe Vinyl Box Set) 60% off on Amazon (prime)



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Regular price is 553$, it's on sale for 221$

The Complete Collection 1987-2016 (15 LP Deluxe Vinyl Box Set): The Tragically Hip: Amazon.ca: Music


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Oops. I totally would have bought that too. It’s $553 now.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Oops. I totally would have bought that too. It’s $553 now.


This might interest you then:

Essential Vinyl Bundle - Vol. 1


----------

